# Random Orbital Sander Suggestions (<$100)



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> I'm in the market to buy a random orbital sander. Currently I have a detail finish sander and a belt sander - I need to get something to fill the in-between. The number one project for this will be to redo the finish on my deck. After that, there is always something I am building/refinishing/etc that a random orbital would be useful for having.
> 
> In my one-night of looking around, I've seen some nice ones that were feature loaded, but way over what I'd currently like to spend. I also have some questions in the following areas:
> 
> ...


The three you listed in the links are finish sanders. For a deck you will need to plunk down the extra bucks to go with a sander that will last like the Porter-Cable 734.

The Porter-Cable 5 or 6 inch is an aggressive sander and will hold up to heavy use. There are others out there and I can't say that there aren't aggressive sanders in the price range you wish, I just don't know of any.

Another sander I have that is more aggressive than a finish sander is the Bosch 3727 RO sander. It is a good sander but it isn't cheap.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking at the PC 734# models,

6" http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EQ96MG...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B002EQ96MG 

5" http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-7345-5-Inch-Random-Sander/dp/B002EQ96O4

Their price is right about equal. Their specs are equal. It's just a difference between a 5" or a 6" head. On the deck, the 6" would get things done faster, but I'm afraid that after that it might be too large for some applications? (I don't know what specifically). Is it possible to buy the other head and use it as either 5 or 6?


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the DeWalt that you cited and it's a pretty good sander. I don't think the variable speed feature is of importance on the RO sander as it is not meant to remove material like a belt sander. The 3.0 amp motor is stout enough for rough removal on a coarse grit, but also does a nice job on med-fine grits. I don't think I would go for a weaker motor.

You may need to reevaluate what you want the sander for. The sander that jiju is suggesting are a little bit on the more powerful end that what you may want once you finish the deck work. What are you trying to do to your deck? Remove mold and stains? If you are only looking to clean it up, try a pressure washer or Clorox Pro Results.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thread crossover: http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/deck-power-washed-now-many-days-rain-before-stain-99071/
I am not the OP in that thread, but have relevant discussion. I need to clean/p-wash, then sand my deck so the stain will take to it. 

I was wondering if the 3.0a motor of that DeWalt would be strong enough for the job. Post-deck, I would use it for some DIY woodworking projects, cabinet building, refinishing an old dresser, etc. If I went the route of the PC, I could also use that for car polish/detail work, and not have to borrow a polisher when I need to get rid of swirls. However, at double the cost, the DeWalt is looking more attractive at the moment.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

In that case, I would get the bigger sander for the deck and the DeWalt for other DIY sanding. On your deck boards, you might as well rent a floor sander. It's gonna be a big job.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> ...I was wondering if the 3.0a motor of that DeWalt would be strong enough......


 I would not consider any model less than a 4 amp tool for any serious sanding.
I have a* DeWalt 4.3A* for > ten years and it is still going strong.

It will drive six" *36 Grit* Discs for heavy duty sanding, though I would not attempt to use it on deck floor boards.
.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hyunelan2 said:


> I'm in the market to buy a random orbital sander. Currently I have a detail finish sander and a belt sander - I need to get something to fill the in-between. The number one project for this will be to redo the finish on my deck. After that, there is always something I am building/refinishing/etc that a random orbital would be useful for having.
> 
> In my one-night of looking around, I've seen some nice ones that were feature loaded, but way over what I'd currently like to spend. I also have some questions in the following areas:
> 
> ...


You either have a very small deck or the patients of Job. These sanders will take forever to get the job done.
Even the Porter Cable unit will take awhile to sand a deck. I have the unit and use it more then either the belt or palm sander.
What sort of finish are you removing?
Ron


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you go with the Porter-Cable, I would go with the 5 inch as the disks are easier to find. Lowe's has that sander for $120 right now.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

$120 for the *Porter Cable* (4.5 Amps)
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

A Factory reconditioned 4.5 Amp Porter Cable can be had for*<* *$100*

$6.99 Flat Rate Shipping
1 Year Warranty
.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good work on that link. I may have to order that one today!


EDIT: ordered this morning. Thanks for the link. I found it elsewhere for about $20 more new, but figured a CPO from PC/DELTA was just as good as new. I've purchased CPO tools before and was never disappointed.


----------

